# 2012 Ford .....Stranded Today 6.7 Diesel



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

81,600 miles Engine Died with message "pull over safely and stop....engine died and would not turn over...Towed to ford dealer and found out that it had a bad EGT Sensor #12 ,mechanic said that they have 4 of these sensors.Warranty did not cover it as it's considered a part of the exhaust system not the motor.I was warned the others could go out,seemed they were way to familiar with the problem......305.$


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

refer to this thread>>> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1209433&highlight=truck


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Tuner and DPF delete no worries about that sensor again


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

yakPIRATE said:


> Tuner and DPF delete no worries about that sensor again


I'll probably do that on mine, but I may wait till after 100K and my warranty is up. ??


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

scwine said:


> I'll probably do that on mine, but I may wait till after 100K and my warranty is up. ??


That issue won't be covered by warranty anyhow


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

oOslikOo said:


> That issue won't be covered by warranty anyhow


I know that...
But, wouldn't deleting and reprogramming the truck delete the entire warranty(meaning other issues as well).


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

What's the name of the shop in Houston that the 2 coolers like that take all that stuff off.Seems it's on the North Side?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

scwine said:


> I know that...
> But, wouldn't deleting and reprogramming the truck delete the entire warranty(meaning other issues as well).


It would. It's a gamble, but the way I looked at it......the first thing that would likely go out is the exhaust...


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

oOslikOo said:


> It would. It's a gamble, but the way I looked at it......the first thing that would likely go out is the exhaust...


Yeah,,I'm thinking the same thing. I shouldn't have paid for an extended warranty. 
How much does it cost to have this stuff done???


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I just did mine 2200 bucks, I installed myself in about 3 hours. Mine thru a DEF heater code $800 part.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> I just did mine 2200 bucks, I installed myself in about 3 hours. Mine thru a DEF heater code $800 part.


I'll trade you a boga for it


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ha, in a few years, I still have the last boga!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

scwine said:


> Yeah,,I'm thinking the same thing. I shouldn't have paid for an extended warranty.
> How much does it cost to have this stuff done???


I hear you but, they may apply it towards what you owe on the truck...


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Can somebody please give me the low-down on, at what point will deleting/reprogramming/altering the exhaust/emissions parts cause the truck to not pass an inspection? I'd be concerned about getting rid of one problem and causing another. I hate inspection BS.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Can somebody please give me the low-down on, at what point will deleting/reprogramming/altering the exhaust/emissions parts cause the truck to not pass an inspection? I'd be concerned about getting rid of one problem and causing another. I hate inspection BS.


Just safety inspection.. I left stock tips on for incognito mode.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Can somebody please give me the low-down on, at what point will deleting/reprogramming/altering the exhaust/emissions parts cause the truck to not pass an inspection? I'd be concerned about getting rid of one problem and causing another. I hate inspection BS.


The diesel inspection as it stands now is just a safety inspection. Does everything work and a visual inspection of the truck which can include looking under the truck to see if everything is intact. Usually they don't even look anymore and just slap a sticker on it since they know it drives as you brought it to them.

I usually take mine back to the dealer I bought it from or a local mom/pop shop in order to get an inspection done.

I am sure later on down the road it will get tougher but for now we all should be ok and even if you have to put everything back on to get it inspected and then remove and put your tuner/exhaust back on it only takes a few hours.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Good luck.
I did the delete kit and then the had blown head gaskets.

Then throw in getting a safety inspection. I had to go to 3 different places because i had no DPF. Sucks because there could be so much power to gain but for me it wasn't worth going that route.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

5moreminutes said:


> Good luck.
> I did the delete kit and then the had blown head gaskets.
> 
> Then throw in getting a safety inspection. I had to go to 3 different places because i had no DPF. Sucks because there could be so much power to gain but for me it wasn't worth going that route.


What year is your truck. What tune where you running. What county do live in?


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

'08
H&S
Nueces county


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

5moreminutes said:


> '08
> H&S
> Nueces county


I get my truck inspected in same county they never have said anything about my dpf delete. THey only check for safety related stuff. I have not heard of many 2011+ Lifting heads mostly turbo related. I think the most updated h&s tune corrected this.. I only have xrt pro so can't change parameters but boost doesn't go above mid 20s. I haven't been keeping up with all the 6.7 stuff lately though.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

yakPIRATE said:


> I get my truck inspected in same county they never have said anything about my dpf delete. THey only check for safety related stuff. I have not heard of many 2011+ Lifting heads mostly turbo related. I think the most updated h&s tune corrected this.. I only have xrt pro so can't change parameters but boost doesn't go above mid 20s. I haven't been keeping up with all the 6.7 stuff lately though.


An 08' wouldn't be a 6.7. The 6.0 and 6.4 were pretty prone to have issues with turbos and head gaskets. I say this not from any personal experience, but from a good bit of reading. I want a diesel, and i'd like to get a Ford, but its going to have to be either a 7.3 or a newer 6.7. The 6.0 and 6.4 ain't for me.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Profish00 said:


> I just did mine 2200 bucks, I installed myself in about 3 hours. Mine thru a DEF heater code $800 part.


First thing I did to TDI as well. Egr block dpf etc remove. Tune. Obd2 still shows all checks as READY.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I have a 2011 6.7, deleted and tuned with MiniMaxx (110,000 miles). I am the proud owner of a newer turbo but never had an issue with inspection. 
To the guy looking for a ford diesel mechanic, I take mine to powerstroke magic, off 290 in Houston.


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am still driving my trusty 7.3 due to worrying about all the potential electronics failures of these new motors. I keep waiting for them to get the bugs worked out and hopefully get the mileage up


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

This isn't a jab at anyone so please don't take offense. Doesn't it bother anyone that these dealers and I mean all of the big 3 because i know someone with each that have had issues keep charging these 50k premiums for a product that keeps breaking. Yet we the consumer keep spending the money. I guess that's why I'll keep my trusty 5.9.


----------



## badlt1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree. It's hard to swallow paying thesr prices for a pickup truck.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

msf62000 said:


> This isn't a jab at anyone so please don't take offense. Doesn't it bother anyone that these dealers and I mean all of the big 3 because i know someone with each that have had issues keep charging these 50k premiums for a product that keeps breaking. Yet we the consumer keep spending the money. I guess that's why I'll keep my trusty 5.9.


That can be said of any car manufacturer. They all break and it's just a matter of when and not if. They all will have issues at one time or another.

If it's mechanical and man made it will eventually cause you problems.

I realize that a simple sensor should not totally disable a truck and maybe the big three need to do something about that, but until they do then we all just have to be prepared for what could happen.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

My 2012 F250 has the 6.2 L gas engine. I saved $6000 compared to the diesel. Fuel costs a lot less and I get 1 mpg less. I pull a 14,000 lb trailer with no problems. The diesel will pull more but that puts you up in CDL range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

GoneSouth said:


> My 2012 F250 has the 6.2 L gas engine. I saved $6000 compared to the diesel. Fuel costs a lot less and I get 1 mpg less. I pull a 14,000 lb trailer with no problems. The diesel will pull more but that puts you up in CDL range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your gas engine and commenting on a thread that has absolutely nothing to do with you.

Thank you for nothing!!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to be a die hard Ford person, but not anymore. My first diesel truck was a 2004 F250 with the 6.0 and I had nothing but problems with that truck. I have had to replace blown head gaskets, oil cooler issues and the transmission. I had the truck 1 year and it was in the shop 6 times. I wrecked it, and the insurance company totaled it. 
I was told that Ford straitened out the problems with the 6.4 diesels so I purchased a 2010 F250. That was my second mistake, my engine light comes on all of the time. I take it to the dealer and they tell me that this is normal, they say that the emission system is very sensitive. They charged me $540 to replace a exhaust sensor. I had to replace the EGR valve twice. I now have 67,000 miles on it and I am getting fuel in my oil and my front crank seal is now leaking.

I change my oil every 3500 miles because of this issue. I have taken it to my local Ford dealer, and I am being told that this is normal. I think that this is total BS. In my opinion Ford doesn`t know how to build a diesel truck anymore. 
I will never buy another Ford product from a company that sells inferior vehicles.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

What is that 3 gallons of oil every 3500 miles? Yeah I saw a newer ford broke down on 288 yesterday. Hood up guy on phone. Seems to be pretty common. That's is why I buy used junk not brand new junk.


----------

